# The Empire Strikes Back



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 28, 2009)

After spending a few days in the Niagara Falls area, visiting the university and doing some sight seeing it was time to return back to reality. It was another sleepless night in anticipation for today’s trip. The train was scheduled to depart at 6L40 A.M. we left the hotel around 6 and took a taxi to Niagara Falls train station. The building was open, but I passed up the waiting room to go walk around the platforms and into the CSX yard. There were 2 sets of Amtrak equipment idling there and no one in sight. I was happy I could walk up to the locos and get some shots with out having to worry about being hassled. I walked around the stub end tracks to get some shots of the CSX power lying around. The Niagara yard is home to a 2 mile string of old RailBox Boxcars.

The very friendly and animated conductor started the boarding process at 6:25. There were only 15 people starting out in Niagara. We and my parents were seated in second coach with just 2 other people. We pulled out 1 minute early at 6:39 A.M. The only 2 occupants of the car began watching a movie on a laptop without headphones they then began to laugh out loud with the film. Now, I would like to consider myself a tolerant person, but this was an exception. I walked back 2 cars found Dan, and explained what was happening. He handled it very professionally, and after a little protest from the couple, headphones were put on. The laughing, giggling and comments continued at full volume for the next 35 minutes until we arrived in Buffalo-Exchange.

There were about 2 dozen people boarding here, and most were placed in our car. The comedy couple looked around had some kind of revelation, and shut the computer down. I guess they caught on to the fact it was 7:20 A.M. and they were not in their living room. The conductor continued to be outstanding with humorous skit about the café car opening.

We rolled in Buffalo-Depew station 15 minutes later where around 60 people boarded the train. I was not expecting there to be a lot of people this far north of Albany, but my car has pretty much filled up with people heading to NYP. After we pulled out I somehow managed to fall asleep. I was trying to stay awake since sleeping through a daylight train feels counter productive to me. I did however fall asleep for a little under an hour waking up just before Rochester Station.

In Rochester we took on another crowd of 40 to 50 passengers. Now our car was running at capacity. Every pair of seats in my car now has at least 1 person there, and it looks like that in the other 2 coaches. It appears they are saving the 4th coach for the Albany to New York crowd. We met with a CSX mixed freight. I started listening to the scanner to see if there was anymore traffic. I learned we had a female engineer who apparently knew the dispatcher. I was hoping this would lead to better handling of our train compared to the last trip. The engineer and dispatch had a few inside jokes between them. I went to the Café car to get something cold to drink. I was looking forward to the just announced smoke break in Syracuse. I was looking forward to getting out and stretching a little.

We pulled in to Utica on time where another large crowd was waiting to board. The boarding process took a few minutes as the station staff was not ready to handle a passenger in a wheel chair. Once everyone was aboard the hunt for seats began. This is the first train I’ve been on where sold out means sold out. In my car literally every seat is taken.

Somehow my parents managed to get a table in the café car, so they shot me a text message saying I should join them for lunch. Well coach and business class my not have an empty seat, but the café was quite dead. I had my favorite Amtrak café item, well two of them. :lol: I had 2 personal pizzas and orange juice. It was good to eat since I had not all day. The LSA is extremely pleasant and very efficient. This is one of the best train crews I have encountered. The conductor is witty and pleasant. The LSA is cheery and outgoing. They all clearly enjoy their jobs, and interact with the passengers. It makes a real difference.

Nothing notable happened until Albany, so those stops will be skipped. Got out walked the train and stretch out a little bit. The station was delayed getting people to the train so the hoard came down a little behind schedule making me think the load was lighter then it was. I received my seatmate here. She and I did not so much as speak the entire train ride. She was fast to get on the cell phone and stayed on it for the duration of the trip.

The way up was dominated with CSX giving us problems. The way down the railroad to hate was Metro North. They were doing some kind of track work and left us in the hole for 40 minutes while 2 MNRR trains past. We continued our very scenic journey down the Hudson at a brisk pace. We were held one more time for the Northbound Lake Shore Limited. I wasn’t as annoyed for that hold as it was less then 10 minutes and it was for an Amtrak long distance train which should have the upmost priority.

I went down to the Café car to chat with the LSA some more. It was quite an interesting exchange. She thought I worked for Amtrak. She was amazed with my knowledge of Amtrak and what I could understand from the radio chatter. Since she was finishing inventory she tossed me a mini can of Pepsi. An e-mail is already on its way about her service.

I guess they padded the schedule pretty well because we arrived on to track 6 of New York Pennsylvania Station 3 minutes early. It was a madhouse as all 300+ occupants tried to exit the train all with luggage and such. My parents and I wisely elected to remain seated for a few minutes and detrain behind the masses.

We took the escalator up to the main concourse where we found that our train to Metropark was going to be an express and would be leaving in 20 minutes. Which left my family time to get the things they needed. My parents went to buy some bagels from Zarro’s. I went to a quick-trak and printed my tickets for my Chicago trip since I leave on June 30. We then boarded the train to MetroPark and made it home.

The Consists for those who are interested.

714 P32AC-DM

82756 Amfleet I Regional Coach Class

82565 Amfleet I Regional Coach Class

82708 Amfleet I Regional Coach Class

82033 Amfleet I Regional Coach Class

48155 Amfleet I Club-Dinette

Thank you for reading! 

Again I wish my writing skills were more refined, but this is as good as it gets for me :lol: Stay tuned for a round trip on the capitol limited.

Pictures are captioned and can be found Here

A small preview.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 28, 2009)

Great report! It sounded like you didn't get BC - or did you not try?



Long Train Runnin said:


> Again I wish my writing skills were more refined, but this is as good as it gets for me :lol:


Good enof for a young-un!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 28, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Great report! It sounded like you didn't get BC - or did you not try?
> 
> 
> Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


  Thanx for the report,very good tripand info!Glad the crew was good, most are if we meet themhalf way!


----------



## AlanB (Jun 29, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I went to a quick-trak and printed my tickets for my Chicago trip since I leave on June 30. We then boarded the train to MetroPark and made it home.


Make darn sure you don't leave those tickets at home like you did with the Acela. You won't be rebooking this one if you screw up.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Long Train - I think your writing is quite good. It is far better than some of my friends in their 50's who goofed up on their schooling years ago. Their grammar and spelling are embarassing. I also noticed that you do not use cliches like " You guys , " actually" and " no problem. " ( I am the tour guide in Alaska and it drives me a little nuts when some younger employees constabtly refer to mixed gender groups as " you guys. ") It would be a pleasure to meet you in my travels, but I do not expect to be on Amtrak anytime soon, but I will be on trains in Japan in October and November.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 29, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > I went to a quick-trak and printed my tickets for my Chicago trip since I leave on June 30. We then boarded the train to MetroPark and made it home.
> ...



:lol: don't worry I won't mess this one up my bags already packed and they are stowed in my bag. I can't afford to blow this :lol: :lol:


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 29, 2009)

That was a good report, Long Train. It was very enjoyable and readable, and I say that as a former newspaper editor/reporter.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 29, 2009)

The photos are up

Check them out here


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 29, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> The photos are up
> Check them out here


 Great pics/glad you enjoyed the trip!Get ready for your next adventure, its a good,clean

habit that SHOULD last a lifetime :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 30, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> The only 2 occupants of the car began watching a movie on a laptop without headphones they then began to laugh out loud with the film. Now, I would like to consider myself a tolerant person, but this was an exception. I walked back 2 cars found Dan, and explained what was happening. He handled it very professionally, and after a little protest from the couple, headphones were put on. The laughing, giggling and comments continued at full volume for the next 35 minutes until we arrived in Buffalo-Exchange.


Know what you mean, Dude, and I'm not sure which is worse - headphones or no headphones. Without headphones you're subjected to the whole bit; the movie itself, and the laughing if the people watching think it's funny. WITH headphones you don't hear the movie, but if the passengers/viewers are amused it sounds like there are lunatics cackling intermittently for no apparent reason, which can be both annoying and unnerving.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 30, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > The only 2 occupants of the car began watching a movie on a laptop without headphones they then began to laugh out loud with the film. Now, I would like to consider myself a tolerant person, but this was an exception. I walked back 2 cars found Dan, and explained what was happening. He handled it very professionally, and after a little protest from the couple, headphones were put on. The laughing, giggling and comments continued at full volume for the next 35 minutes until we arrived in Buffalo-Exchange.
> ...


Yeah :lol: its really a crap shoot. I wish they would pick a movie that you can enjoy without laughing constantly or screaming in fear. THere are plenty of those types of movies. At least they stopped.


----------

